# Intel DG45ID Suspend to RAM/Resume problems

## colo

I changed my machine's motherboard yesterday, upgrading an Intel DG965WH (G965 Chipset) to an Intel DG45ID (G45 Chipset), both flashed with the latest BIOS update from Intel. I did not touch anything else, so all my hardware and software configuration is the same - Kernel 2.6.34 vanilla (configured for my old motherboard, but all the drivers are supposed to work with the new onboard devices as well) used to suspend to RAM and resume from there perfectly with the old board, but doesn't do so with the new one. It actually sporadically works, yet fails most of the time - and it's pretty useless for me if it doesn't work 100% reliable. I'm using a Radeon RV635 PCI-e graphics card instead of the IGP (did so even with the old board - as I said, nothing exxept the mainboard changed), but apart from that, there's nothing unusual with my hardware.

Is anyone of you using the same board, and experiencing similar problems? Some googling around turned up quite a few people on the web reporting this, or nearly identical problems, but afaict, no consensus has ever been reached on how to work around them.

You input is highly appreciated.

----------

## colo

Turns out that the problems were BIOS-related after all - at least that's the impression I get now, after running with flawless S3/Resume for several days. There's an Intel-specific Feature called "remote wake" (or sth. along those lines; it's _not_ Wake On LAN though) in a special, post-CMOS-Setup menu accessible via ^P, that seems to behave erratically. After disabling it for good, my box hasn't woken by itself any more, yet.

Now the only thing that bugs me is idle fan speeds - the new board doesn't behave like the old one in that regard, constantly spinning my processor cooler's fan at ~2000RPM, instead of the 850RPM my old DG965WH did. I'll try to figure out a way to fix that in software, as the noise level is rather irritating (with the DG965WH, my system used to be practically inaudible).

----------

